# Topics > Agriculture >  Poultry Safe, robot that is designed to fight against antimicrobial resistance, Octopus Robots, Cholet, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Octopus Robots

----------


## Airicist

Octopus robots - fighting against microbial resistance

Published on Sep 15, 2017




> Octopus is an autonomous and smart robot that is designed to fight against antimicrobial resistance. It also aerates the litter for poultry farming.

----------


## Airicist

This autonomous robot keeps chickens healthy

Published on Mar 30, 2018




> This nifty robot by Octopus Robots helps farmers keep their chickens healthy and reduces the need for antibiotics by ventilating the chicken litter. This reduces the growth of harmful bacteria and fungi and therefore fewer antibiotics are needed to treat diseases.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous robot for litter treatment

Oct 8, 2019




> The Octopus Scarifier robot is equipped with a scarifier to aerate the litter daily.
> It prevents crusting and allows lower ammonia levels. Fully autonomous robot, it can also collect data related to humidity, ammonia and temperature

----------

